# Mid 80's Raleigh elkhorn



## marky967 (Aug 25, 2012)

think theres any value to it?? super clean bike almost as if it was new still.


----------



## Iverider (Aug 27, 2012)

Are you sure that's a MTB? It looks too clean! You might contact first flight bikes about it. They have a MTB museum. The other alternative is put it on eBay and let the market decide. Looks like a nice rider


----------



## tDuctape (Aug 30, 2012)

84 So clean. Weren't these designed by John Olson? Nice find. Some value in the Suntour parts. Possibly the bike is worth enough to buy the kids college textbooks for  the quarter. Mountech came out in 83. Had some der. pulley rapid wear issues when used in adverse conditions and became obsolete within a year. At the same time Shimano came out with their first XT (Deerhead) Mtb. line and began dominating the Mtb component market.  

http://mombat.org/MOMBAT/BikeHistoryPages/Raleigh.html


----------



## Hermanator3 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Memories*

Ah yes.  The Elkhorn was my first mountain bike.  I remember riding down a gravel road in the Bighorn Mountains.  Very stable with it's 69 degree head angle but not very nimble.  Replaced the MountainTech derailleur though I don't remember why.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice bike!  I really like 80's mountain bikes- pretty much the same long wheelbase and slack steerer geometry as a ballooner, but a LOT lighter.  I think they make great city bikes and commuters.  And yours is a nice tall frame too, from before the fashion for a foot  of seatpost  showing came around.  Is it valuable? There's only one way to find out and it's too big for me.


----------



## Romance1984 (Sep 4, 2015)

I remember riding down a gravel road in the Bighorn Mountains. Very stable with it's 69 degree head angle but not very nimble.
holiday


----------



## adventurepdx (Nov 24, 2015)

Bumping this thread back.

The mid 80's "Mountain Tour" series from Raleigh USA were great! The Crested Butte (top), Elkhorn (next model down), Teton (mid range), and Tamarack (1984 only mid range that inexplicably used 650B wheels) are all solid bikes. (The lower end ones were okay as well, but used those long-reach caliper brakes usually seen on department store mountain bikes.)

I've owned a 1984 Crested Butte for a few years. I've tried to get rid of it, but I just can't seem to part with it! It's dressed as more a city/commuter bike. I liked the original Bullmoose bars, but with the super-long top tube (23 inches!) I could never make it work.


----------



## adventurepdx (Nov 24, 2015)

And wondering what the OP did with that nice Elkhorn. Sell? Keep? They basically became inactive on this board right after they posted this one.


----------

